# looking for a fillipino kali instructor near Lafayette, IN ??



## gman_066 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
I m living in Lafayette, IN. Here I got couple of martial art school but could not find any F kali classes. Could please help me find any school or instructor so that I can learn?


----------

